
World can likely capture and store enough carbon dioxide to meet climate targets - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-world-capture-carbon-dioxide-climate.html
======
simonblack
That's a very short-term solution.

It's on a par with throwing all of our junk into the sea.

Once upon a time, the sea also appeared to be 'infinitely fillable'. Not very
much later, we now can see that it isn't so.

Sooner or later the CO2 storage space will be filled to capacity, then what do
we do?

